
Ask HN: Security showdown- Apple vs. Blackberry? - humility
How do they compare? What are the nuances?
======
gcb0
blackberry can limit permissions based on if you are actively using the app or
not. I get tons of notifications for whatsapp trying to use
microphone/gps/contacts while the screen is off.

